# SPSP 9/4 kayak voyage



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

Me and Stupid Jet decided to hit SPSP before the storm arrives. Got to the park around 10:30am and in the water by 11am. Trying find spot took forever. We started out a couple yrds from the beach and nothing. We then went to deeper waters around 20ft and caught 1 each....last week and the week before we were catching them left and right at the same spot. We then moved back closer to shore and stupidjet see's a bird on top of the jetty just picking them up around the rocks...damn bird. We finally caught a couple and rolled up to the light house. Man...the rocks were hungry. SJ catches a 20incher on his 2nd or 3rd cast and a couple of casts later I landed a 19incher. Little bit later SJ lands another which he then released. It was all fun untill we ran out of spot. We should of caught more spot! Called it a day around 4pm. Man...it was a nice day out on the water. Caught some rocks, nice weather, and the bay was calm...perfect for yaking.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

thanks for the report


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Yall live lining the spot?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

yup, they are striper crack. the spot dont stand a chance.


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

KoooL!


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

question... what is the SPSP?


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

sandy point state park


----------



## hlsjmc1 (Jun 30, 2007)

*SIT IN vs. SOT*

i have a WS pungo 120 SIT-IN; is this yak "seaworthy" to go out around SPSP area; i generally use in the potomac and lakes

been thinking of getting SOT


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont know your boat and i am only a few months old at yakkin , so take anything i say with a grain of salt. sit in will defintely work on the bay as i have seen them there. i do know that i take on water over the bow when heading into short swells, so i would recommend a 12' plus boat (or else stick a skit on for safety) , but defintely try it out on a calm day and go from there.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know how the swells, and boat traffic are around SPSP, but here's my opinion.
A Pungo is a nice little kayak, but the big cockpit opening is an invitation to get swamped. I would at least put a 1/2 skirt on it or carry float bags and a bilge pump.

It's not much fun when a boat wake fills your cockpit.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

nice report. hsjmc1, with a 12' sink pick your days carefully! went out to the bb on labor day, and the waves were 3' and breaking over the bow. definatly need a spray skirt to keep the water out and some experiance in your yak. the plan is to have fun not fill with water and sink or turtle.


----------



## mickeyg (Mar 26, 2007)

hlsjmc1 , I have a sit in (12') and a sit on (13.5"). The sit in I'll use in calmer waters . I just don't feel as safe as the sit on top . The sink won't handle over a 10 mph wind without taking water over the bow . The sot can handle so much more without taking water over the bow . It's also more stable . The more I use it the more comfortable I feel . Don't get me wrong ,I enjoy both yaks ,but the sink I would not use in the bay for fishing . But that is just my opinion , I COULD BE WRONG !!!!!


----------

